# Difference between test prop and test base?



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

as the title says

Whats the difference between the two?

:beer:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> as the title says
> 
> Whats the difference between the two?
> 
> :beer:


Test Base has no ester, Test Prop is attached to the Propionate ester, thus slowing down it's serum release rate.

100mg of Test Base = 100mg Testosterone

100mg Test Prop = approx 83mg Testosterone (due to Prop ester weight)


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

Archaic said:


> Test Base has no ester, Test Prop is attached to the Propionate ester, thus slowing down it's serum release rate.
> 
> 100mg of Test Base = 100mg Testosterone
> 
> 100mg Test Prop = approx 83mg Testosterone (due to Prop ester weight)


is test base test suspention?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Arnold Swarfega said:


> is test base test suspention?


Basically yeah - Only difference IME is that people usually refer to it as 'Test Suspension' when it's water based, and 'Test Base' when oil based (latter usually being from UGLabs)

It has no ester either way, but I imagine the release rate would be slightly effected when the carrier is oil based. I'm not sure to what factor though, but it will still be absorbed hell of allot faster than any short ester based Test.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

No ester, does this mean it needs to be pinned ed?? as opposed to prop which can be eod?

Have you ran it before?? if so did you notice a particular benefit, ie pre workout injections

creating more aggressive workout?

thanks for the info btw:thumbup1:


----------



## brockles (Jun 23, 2009)

Means it needs to be pinned every 3-4 hours as far as im aware.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> No ester, does this mean it needs to be pinned ed?? as opposed to prop which can be eod?
> 
> Have you ran it before?? if so did you notice a particular benefit, ie pre workout injections
> 
> ...


If you are planning to cycle it, I'd definitely shoot Base ED. Don't be surprised if you get some localised PIP from it though. The human grade pharma Andronaq is mainly PIP free, but not as widely available as the pharma estered Test.

As for shooting Base for a pre-workout kick, yeah, it's a great aide for that. Even better when mixed with some injectable Oxy/Dbol etc.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

tel3563 said:


> No ester, does this mean it needs to be pinned ed?? as opposed to prop which can be eod?
> 
> Have you ran it before?? if so did you notice a particular benefit, ie pre workout injections
> 
> ...


As archaic as already started, It is mostly used pre workout for more agrresion\strength

There have been pre workout shots out there containing

Test base

Tren Base

cheque drops

Mtren

oxy

Dbol

And I have used them

Rocket fuel BOOOOM


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

jw007 said:


> As archaic as already started, It is mostly used pre workout for more agrresion\strength
> 
> There have been pre workout shots out there containing
> 
> ...


All at the same time???,.....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

brownie said:


> All at the same time???,.....


I think thats what he meant

So its not feasable for a cycle then?

How much of the test is taken up ie the full 100mg or is a lot wasted due

to the esterless properties?

If one was to use pre workout on its own, how would you work out the total

amount of test per week, if you know what I mean

To explain more, if I was to pin test prop at 100 mg eod (non training days) and

test base 100mg pre workout on training days, would this equate to the same

as 700mg pwk??

As well as continuing a cruise dose of sust or test at 250 making a total of 950mg

p wk

Any point to it or am I just barking up the wrong tree??

I want to experiment with pre workout stims (not nox) and just felt it may be

a good starting point, and thought I'd try and build an 8 week blast round it.

Was going to add NPP to it as well @ 200mg e4d, stanz for last 4 weeks at 50mg pd

Thoughts??


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> I think thats what he meant
> 
> So its not feasable for a cycle then?
> 
> ...


It's not something I'd cycle due to it's half-life. I'm not one to lose any sleep over the bollox debates with Enan 1x or 2x per week etc, 1x does me fine, but the esterless Test Base' half-life is very short can be unpredictable depending on the state of your metabolism. Why put the body in a permanent fluctuated state when you can comfortably shoot a short ester Test like Prop EOD, or even E3D on a blast with much more stable serum levels, less pinning, less PIP...

As for how much Base is wasted? - Apart from that annoying bit you can't plunge at the tip of the syringe, None.

For how much Test you would equate to be shooting p/w, just add the amount of Base on and deduct the ester weight from the Prop, Sust etc to get a total. For example, 250mg accurately dosed pharma Sustanon only equates to approx 176mg actual Testosterone after the various ester weights are deducted.

And no, not barking up the wrong tree, many guys benefit from Base etc pre-work, great aide - Add in some injectable Oxy/Dbol and you've got yourself a killer mix. Or just go all out and run the prostitute murdering mix jw007 mentioned.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

My friend Just started test base 1 hour before training on training days, and prop and masteron EOD, then on his third week he is putting oxy tab into cycle? what do you think?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah you can run a cycle with test base only Tel 

100mg ED for 21 days last time I ran it.

I split jabs x2 ED.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

BTW - the test base jabs have a little 'nip' to them.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tbh mick I've gone off the idea, don't fancy pinning 2xed for 8 weeks

Gonna stick with the prop, maybe get some cheque drops or halo, any thoughts??


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Test and tren base is good preworkout mate.

Halo - I was wanting to bite off people's ears in the gym.

Cheque drops - haven't tried.

Was impressed with test base and tren base though.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Test and tren base is good preworkout mate.
> 
> Halo - I was wanting to bite off people's ears in the gym.
> 
> ...


Cheers mick, will see what the finances can afford, I've heard cheque drops

can have the same effect as Halo had on you, so that could be a problem.

Going to run NPP with test prop and didn't want tren in the mix at all this time,

it tends to elevate my bp to astrophysical proportions:whistling:

I could see my heart exploding whilst getting the last deadlift out!!!!


----------

